# Twin Cities, mn



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Plow trucks operators, loaders, and walk crews needed.
lots of hours / low trigger events / come work with the pro's


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

snowman55;2025196 said:


> Plow trucks operators, loaders, and walk crews needed.
> lots of hours / low trigger events / come work with the pro's


How about slow homeowner hacks??? :waving:


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

pretty sure I never said "hack" and you are too far south for us. Thanks have a great part time weekend.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

Where are your accounts? North, east, south or west?


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

We are in north metro.


----------

